# Topics > General topics and testing > Discussions and suggestions for improvement to the portal >  Amazon Appstore, app store for the Android operating system, Amazon.com, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Operator - Amazon.com, Inc.

Website - amazon.com/appstore

amazon.com/getappstore

youtube.com/AmazonAppDistro

facebook.com/AmazonAppDev

twitter.com/AmazonAppDev

Amazon App Developer, group on Linkedin

Amazon Appstore on Wikipedia

----------

